# asian ass gif megathread



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 8, 2020)

asia prime ass is unfoggable, legit even the smalls ones are WK worthy

























*HHHHRRRRRRNNNNGGGGG*


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2020)

Imagine the garlic smell in this room


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 8, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Imagine the garlic smell in this room


i'd ask you what this means b*ut i don't give a fuck, leave this thread faggot, oh and for the record garlic is delicious*


----------



## MrGlutton (Apr 8, 2020)

corona corona coronaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> i'd ask you what this means b*ut i don't give a fuck, leave this thread faggot, oh and for the record garlic is delicious*


OHHH you got mad because I insulted your yellowfever you garlic smelling faggot?


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 8, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asia prime ass is unfoggable, legit even the smalls ones are WK worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 8, 2020)

Bitch you better post some Latinas


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 8, 2020)

This is the only one worth posting. tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm not attracted to Asians


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Apr 8, 2020)

give more


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 8, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asia prime ass is unfoggable, legit even the smalls ones are WK worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Apr 8, 2020)

not into asian but first one is hot


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 8, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> give more


community thread tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

oh my god... the cat ears one


----------



## Lifelet (Apr 8, 2020)

Built for B_C


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 8, 2020)

idc


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 10, 2020)

tru


Vidyacoper said:


> oh my god... the cat ears one


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 10, 2020)

Would eat her like she eats dogs


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Would eat her like she eats dogs


fuck i need to stick my dick in that asap


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 10, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> fuck i need to stick my dick in that asap


Curious if asian girls are more often squirters than the others like they show in porn or its cope


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Curious if asian girls are more often squirters than the others like they show in porn or its cope


have a dozen or more never had them squirt on me but they all came very easily and loved sex


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 10, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> have a dozen or more never had them squirt on me but they all came very easily and loved sex


Were they american asians or proper asians from japan china etc


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Were they american asians or proper asians from japan china etc


thailand, and korean american


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 10, 2020)

smell like kimchi


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 10, 2020)

azn princess megathread hnnhghgggggg


Spoiler: azn princess NSFW


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

it disgusts me to no end than they have black pussies

yuck

ill stick with my tight white pink pussies that smell like strawberries thank you


----------



## lucas47 (Apr 10, 2020)

Korean
https://www.camcherries.com/nude-pics/korean-nude-pics/


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 10, 2020)

lucas47 said:


> View attachment 347425
> 
> Korean
> https://www.camcherries.com/nude-pics/korean-nude-pics/



Those fake tits look horrible. Face looks meh too.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Those fake tits look horrible. Face looks meh too.


but the ass on point tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

azns mog whites
@john2


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 16, 2020)

MOGGED


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> MOGGED


gunna ignore u soon nigger


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

Maxximilian said:


> View attachment 359356


just begging, 'id bag her face and hit it


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 16, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> gunna ignore u soon nigger


You need help man if I srs gonna ignore me that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> You need help man if I srs gonna ignore me that lmao


you broke the rules my nigga
u disrespected me in my thread


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 16, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> you broke the rules my nigga
> u disrespected me in my thread


First chick ain’t full asian btw, she gets those glute genes from her brazillian side and the chick I posted was brazillian. You broke the rules first


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> First chick ain’t full asian btw, she gets those glute genes from her brazillian side and the chick I posted was brazillian. You broke the rules first


get out


----------



## moggingmachine (Apr 16, 2020)




----------

